# Converting Lightwright to PDF or Excel



## blurubberlizard (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I know its been covered awhile ago but I'm still having a problem.

I'm trying to get copies of my paperwork to my ME who does no have access to Lightwright. I've tried converting to PDF but nothing is working. I'm on a Mac but the built in pdf convertor didn't work. I've also tried to get it to convert to excel and that didn't work either. I'm not really sure what I'm doing wrong. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 9, 2014)

Last time I converted to PDF I simply "printed" to a PDF export "printer". Works great, Im pretty sure there is one available for mac, not sure what its called,


----------



## Footer (Sep 9, 2014)

You can actually copy straight from LW and paste into excel.


----------



## SteveB (Sep 9, 2014)

blurubberlizard said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I know its been covered awhile ago but I'm still having a problem.
> 
> ...



I use CutePDF, a free PDF program and as Dionysus commented it shows up as one of the "printers" that LW sees.

I then save to send or print.


----------



## blurubberlizard (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone....I got it to work!


----------

